# Seiko Pogue - Finally Tried One



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Seems to be a staple in a LOT of seiko collections this, and I can sort of see why.

The 6139-6002. Steel case, gold dial, 'pepsi' tachy bezel.

Nicknamed the Pogue in honour of the late Col. William Pogue, former US air Force pilot and NASA astronaut.

He wore his 6139 on the Skylab 4 mission, making it the first automatic chronograph used in space.

Sadly, I think it's an ugly little thing. Steel case, gold dial and pepsi bezel??? How does that work?

I know it has its fans, but I'm not one of them sadly - send me a Seiko Monster over this any day. 

I bought this as a bit of a project on e.bay. Pushers were sticking so I stripped it down, cleaned everything in the ultrasonic, took a couple of hours with a baby-soft toothbrush then lubricated everything and put it back together.

One days work and it's back in perfect working order, which I'm pleased about. I was going to take a couple of days polishing the case and bracelet, buy a new glass and bezel insert and have this back to mint, but I'm not keeping it, so it's headed back to e.bay to give someone else the pleasure!

Glad I've finally tried one, but it won't be a fave in my collection guys, sorry.


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

I know what you mean, I bought mine from eBay, didn't like it and put it right back on after a photo opportunity.

Pleasantly enough though, I nearly doubled my money, now that doesn't happen often!


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Yep I bought one a few years back and I used it a bit but it just doesn't grab you or feel right IMO , done what faze did so,d it on glad I had one , If I came across another one would probley pass on it unless it was a steel buy lol


----------



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

It was the dogs danglies back in the 70's........... Even Jimmy Saville has one


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

Got one for under Â£50 ticks but not great sticky pushers etc in line for a good clean up but on hold at the moment


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Whoops, just noticed I have one in my watched list on eBay

But now we've been slagging them off here, I might be able to get it cheap! :tongue2:


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I had one of those for a short while but the good lady said that it looked like a "Spiv's watch!".  Ouch! :stop:

Mike


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

I love mine, I did have a blue one as well but found it a bit dull next to the gold one so sold it, I find that about 99% of ones on ebay either have fake parts or that ring rot they get round the sub dial which just spoils them completely IMHO,



wook


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

The blue dial one looks lovely, I'd have one of those.

The case actually wears very well, it reminds me of the mkII speedmaster a little bit.

Just that pepsi bezel and gold dial contrast. Bleugh.


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

kevkojak said:


> The blue dial one looks lovely, I'd have one of those.
> 
> The case actually wears very well, it reminds me of the mkII speedmaster a little bit.
> 
> Just that pepsi bezel and gold dial contrast. Bleugh.


Ah well it takes all sorts, Maybe you're a bit old to carry off those sort of colours these days Kev 

wook


----------



## Rekhmire (Mar 23, 2013)

I see the appeal, but there are a couple of other 79's Seiko's that I want to add to my collection over the Pogue.


----------



## Rekhmire (Mar 23, 2013)

70's Seiko's, I meant!


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

wookie said:


> kevkojak said:
> 
> 
> > The blue dial one looks lovely, I'd have one of those.
> ...


 <_<


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Just have to point out before I have to clear my inbox, I flipped the Pogue on e.bay last night.

Apologies, I should have given it a spin on here first, it was a bit of a mess though and needed a good clean and polish!


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

wookie said:


> I love mine, I did have a blue one as well but found it a bit dull next to the gold one so sold it, I find that about 99% of ones on ebay either have fake parts or that ring rot they get round the sub dial which just spoils them completely IMHO,
> 
> 
> 
> wook


great photo!


----------



## doingtime (Nov 16, 2010)

Well of course you dont like it, it's a womans watch. Wonder Womans to be exact.

Whilst being too lazy to reach for the zapper to change channel (thats my excuse and im sticking to it lol) i paused the tv on the following shot of her ehhh watch amongst other things


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

no8yogi said:


> Got one for under Â£50 ticks but not great sticky pushers etc in line for a good clean up but on hold at the moment


Columbo gives one of these a bashing to demonstrate its strength in an early 70s episode


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

Takes al sorts I guess, but I wouldn't be parted from my little clutch and the Pogue is my daily wearer and a ridiculously is good timekeeper ...


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

doingtime said:


> Well of course you dont like it, it's a womans watch. Wonder Womans to be exact.
> 
> Whilst being too lazy to reach for the zapper to change channel (thats my excuse and im sticking to it lol) i paused the tv on the following shot of her ehhh watch amongst other things


An excellent excuse for a couple of gratuitous pictures of Lynda Carter



wook


----------



## doingtime (Nov 16, 2010)

Ahh hell to the yeah lol. She can lasoo me any day! And she wears a seiko too, perfection


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Let's not forget... it was not approved/certified by NASA, so not official. He had to wear his Speedie to do all of the "cool" stuff.

Seiko makes her gold cuffs...??


----------

